# pequeno-almoço



## josegometza

a que se refieren con esto, en un contexto acerca de cereales? puede ser el desayuno?

perdon me he equivocado es pequeno-almoço


----------



## ulala_eu

Sí, exactamente. 
Desayuno: o pequeno almoço (tomar o pequeno almoço)
Comida: o almoço (almoçar)
Cena: o jantar (jantar)
Básicamente


----------



## josegometza

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Mangato

Penqueno almoço, como comentó Ulala es desuyuno en Portugal. En Brasil sería *café da manhã*


----------



## ulala_eu

Mangato said:


> Penqueno almoço, como comentó Ulala es desuyuno en Portugal. En Brasil sería *café da manhã*



Oi! Eu nem sabia! E então, se o pequeno almoço não for feito com café, também chamam _café da manhã_?


----------



## Vanda

No Brasil é sempre café da manhã. Até, mais ou menos, o início do século 20, dizíamos pequeno almoço, influência francesa  (petit dejeneur) e portuguesa.
Mesmo que não tenha nada de café, os brasileiros ainda dizem café da manhã; o que é muito engraçado, quando as pessoas dizem: 'tomei toddy e sucrilhos no café da manhã' (a geração  mais nova, claro). Os mais velhos não abrem mão do café.


----------



## ulala_eu

Então é algo parecido com o galego e o espanhol. Eu digo muitas vezes aos meus colegas "¿Imos tomar un café?" (para ir tomar um copo) quando eu nem sequer gosto de café  Obrigada, Vanda.


----------



## Gafudo

Me gustaría que alguien me aclarara algunas dudas que tengo sobre el tema de las comidas en portugués.

*Desayuno:* o pequeno almoço (tomar o pequeno almoço) [Portugal] / o café de manhã (tomar o café de manhã) [Brasil]
¿en qué contexto se usa _o desjejum_?
*Almuerzo:* ¿existe? ¿sería _o lanche_ (tomar o lanche)?
*Comida:* o almoço (almoçar)
*Merienda:* ¿sería a merienda (merendar)?
*Cena:* o jantar (jantar). ¿qué pasa con _a ceia_?

Quizá intente buscar equivalencias a las comidas españolas y en Portugal no la haya.

Un saludo.


----------



## Carfer

*Desayuno*= pequeno-almoço
_Desjejum_, no sentido de primeira refeição do dia, praticamente não se usa.
*Almuerzo*, no sentido de refeição do meio-dia ou das primeiras horas da tarde= almoço, designação que se dá normalmente em Portugal a essa refeição.
*Comida* = almoço
*Merienda =* lanche. A palavra merenda está a cair em desuso e confinada quase só aos meios rurais.
*Cena = *jantar 
Duas pequenas notas:

Em Portugal come-se mais cedo que em Espanha e este desencontro de horários dá origem a algumas confusões com a designação das refeições. O almoço ocorre entre as 12h e as 14h, com maior incidência às 13h. O jantar entre as 19h e as 21h com maior incidência às 20h.

A palavra '_ceia_' designava habitualmente o jantar, mas foi caindo em desuso e nesse sentido, tal como sucede com merenda, está circunscrita aos meios rurais e, mesmo aí, já é pouco usada. '_Ceia_' subsiste hoje com o sentido duma refeição tomada geralmente muito tarde e sempre depois do jantar, por exemplo, cerca da meia-noite. Não faz parte das refeições regulares, do dia-a-dia.


----------



## andre luis

Aqui no Brasil falam desjejum quando é a primeira refeição,mas vejo só em contextos de medicina.


----------



## Gafudo

Perfeito, muito obrigado, Carfer. Uma boa resposta.


----------



## coolbrowne

Hola *Gafudo* ¡Bienvenido a los foros! 


Gafudo said:


> *Merienda:* ¿sería a merienda (merendar)?


La excelente explicación de *Carfer* se aplica a Brasil, con una variación





Carfer said:


> *Merienda =* lanche. A palavra merenda está a cair em desuso e confinada quase só aos meios rurais.


En la escuela, al *lanche* de los niños suele decirle *merenda*. De hecho un programa del gobierno brasileño con el objetivo de combater la desnutrición infantil, formalmente "*Programa Nacional de Alimentação Escolar*", es generalmente conocido como *Merenda Escolar*.

También en ciertas regiones del nordeste brasileño *merenda* se usa en preferencia a *lanche* (que es un anglicismo, del inglés "_lunch_")

Saludos


----------



## Vanda

No contexto de escola também usamos merenda. A meninada do ensino básico tem a hora da merenda.


----------

